# New in Brisbane, let's go herping !



## AlexandreRoux (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi everybody,

As I already said in my presentation message, I'm a french herper coming to Brisbane (yes I'm gonna live there one year long) !
I don't know Australia, and I don't know Australian species that's why I'm looking for some people who can come or invite me to come on the field next to Brisbane !
As I'm european, all I know about Australia is: "Oh, there are so venomous snakes, crocodiles, the catastrophic Cane toad and a big variety of lizards !).

I just want to see by myself how rich is Australia's wildfile (any kind of species but amphibians and reptiles just own my heart and my mind).
You know, most of the european people come to Australia with a checklist !
Of course, I have an idea of my checklist (I'll show you) but I'm not coming just to see these few species I really love, and I will not die if I can't see them so if anybody wants to go on the field with me, just don't matter about that list !

This is my "checklist" of Australia (no order of preference):

- Coastal Taipan (everybody in the world have this on his checklist).
- Freshwater and Saltwater Crocodiles (of course ! I've never seen wild crocs !).
- Red-bellied black snake (that snake is just wonderful).
- Common Death Adder (I love adders, any kind of !).
- Blue-tongued skink (just a funny lizard ahahah)
- Any king of sea snake a sea turtles !

There are many other species I want to see but I can't write everything...
Yes, I didn't include any amphibian, but that's because I don't know them already.
Of course you can add Koala, Platypus, Kangaroo, Dugong, Whales and Sharks because I'm a naturalist but also a great tourist and I like to mix it !

So, that list doesn't matter, all I want is to discover these species Australia can offer to my eyes !
I wish some of you will be pleased to come on the field with me !

I'll be in Brisbane in the beggining of march (arriving the 2nd but need some time to install).

Well, have a nice day and I wish, see you soon !


----------



## Emilie (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi there 
my friend and i take a couple of walks a week during day time. We have our fav spots at Mt Coot tha, but do go other places as well. RBB is still on our list too, although "hunting" for hours at the time it's only once in a while we find heaps. March I'll get cooler in brissy so less to spot even But feel free to pm me when u r installed and u can surely tag along.


----------



## AlexandreRoux (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks Emilie !

I will be able to herp very soon (I wish), but I would like to know if snakes can be seen all year long in Brisbane?
Does anybody can answer?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Raymonde (Feb 19, 2014)

Most of brisbane's reptiles more or less disappear during winter, I'm not saying you can't find anything during winter, just that it gets a lot less likely. A lot of snakes and most amphibians only come out at night. You would be surprised what you can see at night walking around your local lake in a park in brisbane suburbs. Although the more bush they have the better. 
Mt coot-tha and the rest of brisbane forest park are great places to see red bellied blacks (RBB). For taipans you have to go west or north, almost no records of taipans in brisbane. 
The other place to see reptiles including eastern brown snakes and RBB's is Lamington and Springbrook national parks to the south of brisbane. i can also guarantee a Land mullet if it is a sunny day (large black skink similar to blue tongues) at Lamington and Springbrook.
There are freshwater turtles in almost every creek and lake around brisbane, you just need to know where to look, but if you want marine turtles the best place is up near bundaberg at Mon Repos conservation park

Raymonde


----------



## AlexandreRoux (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks a lot Raymonde !

My plans are to move from Brisbane to Cape York (Green Tree Python !), Mount Isa and Darwin (Crocodiles) in winter, I think it could be better to find reptiles.
I was aware about this fact that it's a very good idea to look for reptiles at night but it's very cool to have a confirmation from local herpers !
I will put all my pictures and observations on a blog and a Flickr gallery and I won't miss to share with you.

That's pretty hard for me to speak about winter in Australia because in France it will be the summer period, that's a little bit difficult to adapt.

Another question I have, is if you know where to find a good field book about amphibians (and a reference) because I have one for reptiles, mammals and birds but nothing for amphibians...

Thanks a lot every body, I can't wait to be there to share with you some pictures and, why not, some time on the field !!!


----------



## eipper (Feb 19, 2014)

AlexandreRoux said:


> Thanks a lot Raymonde !
> 
> My plans are to move from Brisbane to Cape York (Green Tree Python !), Mount Isa and Darwin (Crocodiles) in winter, I think it could be better to find reptiles.
> I was aware about this fact that it's a very good idea to look for reptiles at night but it's very cool to have a confirmation from local herpers !
> ...



let me know when you get here and I will help you out. You can Search me ...Scott Eipper on Flickr


----------

